# Thorowgood T6 Saddle - Anyone have one?



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

I have been reading up on the Thorowgood T6 saddles. I am very interested in switching to synthetic (I'm a vegetarian, and think it's weird for me to still be using leather) and the T6 has a very nice leather-like look. 

I have heard really mixed reviews about these saddles. Some people LOVE them, but some have really negative things to say. 

Has anyone owned them for a long period of time? How have they held up? I am talking specifically about the T6s, info on the T4s isn't really useful to me. 

I am unfortunately currently horseless (lost the lease on my gelding, and still haven't found a horse to purchase) but it seems likely that I will wind up with an OTTB. Therefore the adjustable gullet & Fish inserts seem like they could be VERY useful! I love the look of the saddles. And the prices are great!

But I have heard tales of questionable craftsmanship. If anyone owns one of these saddles, could you please take close ups of anything odd and post them for me?

Thank you!!!


----------



## spperry (Jul 31, 2010)

*T6*

Unfortunately, I can't answer your post because I can't seem to find a dealer in the states that can get the T6 shipped over. If you actually order and _receive from a dealer_, please let me know. My instructor suggested this saddle. She has one that she owned for years and highly recommends if going synthetic.


----------



## reachthestars (Jul 2, 2010)

I bought the T6 dressage brand new back in April. I love it! I bought it for my pony at the time, and with the wide gullet in, it fit her perfectly. I then bought my TB mare and sold the pony, and by changing the gullet to a medium it fit her as well. As she gained weight and a topline I eventually had to switch it back to wide, which has continued to fit her like it was a custom made saddle.

I love the position it puts me in, I love how it feels, I love its adjustability and I love how easy it is to clean. Best purchase I have ever made.

As far as purchasing one in the US, I believe Dover carries them. If not they can be bought in Canada from Greenhawk (www.greenhawk.com) and they will ship to the US as far as I know. If not, pm me. I work in one of the franchises and we will ship if they don't. 

This was it on my pony the day I bought it.









And here it is on my high withered thoroughbred.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

i have a Thorowgood GP 'Griffin' saddle, I love it, they are a good make. i dont know about the T6 though


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

spperry said:


> Unfortunately, I can't answer your post because I can't seem to find a dealer in the states that can get the T6 shipped over. If you actually order and _receive from a dealer_, please let me know. My instructor suggested this saddle. She has one that she owned for years and highly recommends if going synthetic.


Dover carries the T6 saddles and Dutchess Bridle & Saddle LLC will order you whatever you want. I am getting a T4 Cob (Broadback) GP in Brown for my daughter from Dutchess. They're very nice people to work with and will adjust the flocking on the saddle for you before shipping it to you if needed (based on wither tracings and photos of the horse).


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I only have a T4, but I do like them. I beat the crap out of mine and it's held up great for 2 years so far.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

> *Dover carries the T6 saddles* and Dutchess Bridle & Saddle LLC will order you whatever you want. I am getting a T4 Cob (Broadback) GP in Brown for my daughter from Dutchess. They're very nice people to work with and will adjust the flocking on the saddle for you before shipping it to you if needed (based on wither tracings and photos of the horse).


If Dover carries them, they hide them very well. They're not in their catalog or on their website. All they seem to have is the T4. 

I really wish Dover did have them. And that they would let me have it for a test ride (as they do with many of their other saddles). Even on the recommendation of others, I don't think I could purchase one of these saddles without seeing it in person and actually riding in it. May have to though... 

​


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

Also, does anyone know of a good synthetic English bridle? I really dislike the look of the Wintecs, but I'm sure there are others....right? lol


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Clementine said:


> If Dover carries them, they hide them very well. They're not in their catalog or on their website. All they seem to have is the T4. ​
> I really wish Dover did have them. And that they would let me have it for a test ride (as they do with many of their other saddles). Even on the recommendation of others, I don't think I could purchase one of these saddles without seeing it in person and actually riding in it. May have to though... ​


Call or email Dutchess saddlery. They're letting me do a test ride on a special order saddle! And their prices are cheaper than Dover. The Thorowgood saddles are not on their web site, but the lady I talked to said they had them in their store.

That's odd, you're right about the T6 on Dover. I swear I have seen them on their site before. Maybe not though, lol.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks luvs2ride, I will definitely do that! ...guess I should get myself a horse first though...LOL


----------



## DocsDaniGirl (Feb 11, 2010)

Trumbull Mountain has the T6 in high wither and broadback. They also have a nice trial program.

Thorowgood | Trumbull Mountain Tack Shop


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

i have the T6 and i love it, comfy and cheap


----------



## windandthewillowfarms (Sep 24, 2012)

*Thorowgood T6 - feedback and for sale*

Hi - I have a T4 and a T6. I have had the T4 for about 5 years. It is used regularly on my QH/Arab cross - and it still looks brand new - which is one of the advantage of a synthetic saddle! I also love that they can be fitted/flocked to fit the conformation of your horse. I have a T6 for sale ($800)- that has been VERY lightly used - maybe a dozen times. It is in perfect condition. Please contact me at [email protected] if you are interested.





Clementine said:


> I have been reading up on the Thorowgood T6 saddles. I am very interested in switching to synthetic (I'm a vegetarian, and think it's weird for me to still be using leather) and the T6 has a very nice leather-like look.
> 
> I have heard really mixed reviews about these saddles. Some people LOVE them, but some have really negative things to say.
> 
> ...


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I'll be getting a new T8 once money permits. Can't wait!


----------



## 35391 (Jul 18, 2012)

Just got my T6 and I love it! Both http://mmtackshop.com/ and http://hastilowusa.com/ carries them! Both shops are in the US and either carry them or can order them for you.


----------



## unclearthur (Feb 25, 2012)

The 'craftsmanship' rumour might be related to alleged quality problems with Kent & Masters saddles (a satellite using broadly similar designs) caused by a bad batch of leather. I've rarely come across problems with Thorowgood saddles


----------

